# Timer on Exo terra Monsoon not working???



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya all!!!! Ive a Exoterra Monsoon system and its meant to be set on 12 (so it will only mist the viv twice a day) however it just remisted the viv only after about a period of 2 hours, why might this be???? Does anyone own one of these???? If so have they any idea how I can fix this problem???

Many Thanks

Martin Dean


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Apparently loads of people are having the exact same problem and sending theirs back, I appear to be one of the few who's unit is still operating correctly after nearly 6 months now!

It's a pity as it's basically a good unit, when it's working it works well, and convenient that it all comes in a single package ready to set up. I'm keeping mine for now, if it goes wrong within the warranty period it'll go back, if it goes wrong after the warranty then I'll get someone to knock up a better timer for it.


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mines just done it now!!!! Its set to mist the viv every 12 hours but its just done it at 12pm and now at 4pm!!!! The problem is, its ok for the dartfrogs ive got hoever its no good fore the plants as they get watered too much!!! The problem with sending it back is that I use it as it gives the viv a complete mist whilst me doors are closed, for me to manually mist it,m it will take time whilst the doors are open and my dart frogs are obly really small (about 1cm at the most!!!) so its hard to make sure they dont escape whilst ill bew manually misting the terrarium!!! To tell u thew truth Exo terra shouldnt be selling them if they do not work properly!!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree it would be a pain to have to send it back and be without one, mine mists every hour day and night, and there's no way I can achieve that frequency by hand! 

If you only need it to mist twice a day you could connect it to a timer plug set for 12 hourly intervals, I think the default setting when the unit switches on is for a timed spray (rather than constant), so it won't keep on misting beyond the time you set it for.


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im thinking that if I set the mister to mist the viv for 16 seconds every hour wouldnt there be near enough the same as spraying the viv for 2 mins every 12 hours???? Its just that I dont want the plants in the viv getting too much of a soaking and killing them you see!!!


----------

